# MacWorld Announcements



## Zenzefiloan (Jan 10, 2006)

I will try to update all of you as announcement progresses....


----------



## senne (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jan 10, 2006)

1 minute to go............


----------



## mosx86 (Jan 10, 2006)

Zenzefiloan said:
			
		

> I will try to update all of you as announcement progresses....



Is the keynote not broadcast this year?


----------



## bobw (Jan 10, 2006)

updates here from fryke


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jan 10, 2006)

Cellphoness off


----------



## mosx86 (Jan 10, 2006)

bobw said:
			
		

> updates here from fryke



Ah I see that the keynote will be made available later today. Thanks for the link.


----------



## bobw (Jan 10, 2006)

Our flash chat room is open also;

http://www.macosx.com/forums/chat/flashchat.php


----------



## evildan (Jan 10, 2006)

I've been waiting for an iPod remote! Looks like I'm breaking out the credit card in a mad dash to buy the latest Apple gadget once more!


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 10, 2006)

iMac with Intel Processor

Same screen sizes, same design, same features, same prices, but 2-3x faster   than the iMac G5


----------



## mindbend (Jan 10, 2006)

iMac:
Peeing pants. Must buyon way to store now

PowerBook:
Gulp. Suddenly my co-worker's 17" PB ain't looking so hot.

And to think I was anticipating Intel Minis and iBooks (borrriiiing!).


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok, so what does this mean:



> Apple intends to have the complete machine park over on intel until the end of 2006.



Pardon my ignorance but - "Machine Park" ?   Is "park" a noun or verb in that sentence?

And "UNTIL the end of 2006?"   Not "BY the end?"


----------



## mdnky (Jan 10, 2006)

Apple Store is up in the US, includes PowerBooks with G4 processors and the new MacBook Pro (says 4x faster) with the Intel.  Same deal with the iMacs.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 10, 2006)

MacBook and iMac now only have FW 400 ports, no FW 800


----------



## kainjow (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok, so MacBook Pro - I assume MacBooks will come out later - single processor?


----------



## ScottW (Jan 10, 2006)

Yea, and MacBook requires a USB Tongle for Modem access.


----------



## Esquilinho (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't access the chat room... it says there's already someone there with my username!


----------



## Shookster (Jan 10, 2006)

No mention of Apple's pro lineup (apart from the Aperture demo). Are they saving that for NAB in April?


----------



## mdnky (Jan 10, 2006)

No S-Video either, a shorter slightly wider screen (last G4 model was 3:2 [1.5:1], MacBook Pro is 16:10 [1.6:1]), haven't seen anything stating a battery life either.


----------



## kainjow (Jan 10, 2006)

Keynote (not available yet): http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/mwsf06/


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

machine park was meant as a noun.  ... sorry, have to change that. it's a Germanism... What I meant was that _all_ Mac product lines are planned to be intel at the end of 2006.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 10, 2006)

Gotcha.  That's what I kinda thought, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Veljo (Jan 10, 2006)

mdnky said:
			
		

> No S-Video either, a shorter slightly wider screen (last G4 model was 3:2 [1.5:1], MacBook Pro is 16:10 [1.6:1]), haven't seen anything stating a battery life either.



Yeah, I was looking for some figures but they're not throwing any numbers in the air yet. Strange, but exciting.


----------



## Golfer099 (Jan 10, 2006)

does the iMac no longer include consumer apps like Quicken?


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not sure, there was no talk about it. Did it include a full version of Quicken? And is that software interesting for non-US customers, too?


----------



## kainjow (Jan 10, 2006)

> MacBook Pro comes with an incredible bundle of Universal applications that run on both Intel- and PowerPC-based Macs:
> 
> &#8226; iLife &#8217;06
> &#8226; iWork &#8217;06 Trial
> ...





> MacBook Pro also includes these applications:
> 
> &#8226; FileMaker Pro Trial
> &#8226; QuickBooks for Mac New User Edition
> &#8226; Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac Test Drive


So I guess no Quicken


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

The software set of iMac/PowerBooks often wasn't exactly the same. (For example, AppleWorks was included with iMacs but not PowerBooks...) So this is certainly no definite answer.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 10, 2006)

My experience, Quicken was just a demo. But what do I know. ha!


----------



## mosx86 (Jan 10, 2006)

Anybody know if the new MacBook or iMac will target boot?


----------



## kainjow (Jan 10, 2006)

Not sure. I'm dying to know about the BIOS in these babies and what the possibilties are for dual booting.


----------



## mosx86 (Jan 10, 2006)

kainjow said:
			
		

> Not sure. I'm dying to know about the BIOS in these babies and what the possibilties are for dual booting.



I understand that they're using EFI.


----------



## Veljo (Jan 10, 2006)

mosx86 said:
			
		

> I understand that they're using EFI.



That was my understanding too.


----------



## Shookster (Jan 10, 2006)

Veljo said:
			
		

> That was my understanding too.



From Wikipedia:


> In 2006, Apple shipped their first Intel-based Macintosh computers, and implemented EFI, replacing Open Firmware on their iMac and MacBook Pro models.


----------



## kainjow (Jan 10, 2006)

Shookster said:
			
		

> From Wikipedia:


Dang they're fast: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook_Pro 

EFI sounds good. I'm glad it has the shell-like environment that Open Firmware has.


----------

